# Blockage from shower



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a blockage in the waste outlet in the shower tray and was wondering how best to unblock it. I have tried pumping it but the air escapes as all the outlets are connected.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi i used drain unblocker liquid on mine it worked a treat.
Used the proper stuff from plumbers supplies.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could put the plugs in all the other outlets, pour some hot water in and try using an old fashioned plunger although there is a small risk of blowing a joint off.

I use a little Mr Muscle drain unblocker now and again, others do not like that idea.

You could try pushing a bit of heavy (commercial, not garden) strimmer nylon down it as a rod. 

For me, option 2, Alan.


----------



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

I was wondering if I can get at the entance to the waste tank or can I use a drain unblocking powder? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you access the pipe exiting the shower/plughole under the van? Mine looks to be a push-fit into the base of the plughole, and would likely pull out for 'rodding' if it came to it.

Or, can you remove the pipe where it enters the waste tank, and maybe pour something down it/rod it from that end?

Ive used Mr Muscle to good effect - AT HOME, but they are still only plastic pipes when all said and done. Id be wary of getting it on the shower tray though.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You don't say which Hymer you have or how old it is.

Failing the drain clearing solution........

On mine the wooden trim outside the loo can be removed to expose the underside of the shower tray. From here you have access to the traps where the water drains from the shower on its way to the grey tank. The base of the trap can be unscrewed in a similar fashion to a jam jar lid. You'll be able to get at any accumulated debris & possibly get access to the pipe leading down into the waste tank. Rodding with a length of heavy duty strimmer line as suggested may do the trick.

D.


----------

